# AIB stitch another team member up!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

As a bit of fun and to embarrass our new team members we do like to introduce them to you all!

Anyway, Tony joins our team with bags of insurance experience and loves a GTR, see:

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/introducing-tony-johnson-newest-team-member

Good luck Tony


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I assume he's wearing that tie as part of a bet?!


----------

